
There should be a global 'awareness' week for developers - dredmorbius
https://bsd.network/@mulander/100390180499807877
======
christianbryant
I agree with the core idea here, of developers reducing use of energy-pulling
hardware and software resources. However, to both get interest moving and to
ensure future participation, there should

1) be a solid plan on how to do it efficiently (HOWTOs),

2) a table of ideal targets (if your footprint is typically X then achieve Y
or Z upon reduction, and

3) a public site where the actual results and data can be stored, studied and
commented upon.

I feel to quantify this in a monetary way would bring support for the activity
from non-developers as well, and perhaps lend to a shift in the way developers
purchase hardware.

Two major factors that lead to hardware purchases are

1) software vendor minimum hardware requirements, and

2) hardware vendor advert strategies which often pull developers into buying
more than they really need.

This global awareness week could end up making developers more aware of their
actual hardware needs, and cause a shift in how companies actually purchase
hardware. Done right, you could see a huge impact on the computer hardware
market.

